# Webserver von außen nicht erreichbar (Timeout)



## penntuete (26. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für mein SVN Repository meinen PC von außen erreichbar machen. Den SVN Server habe ich über Apache 2.2 erfolgreich eingerichtet.

Um von außen sichtbar zu sein habe die Accountinformationen für DynDNS auf meinem Router eingestellt. Ebenso wurde das Portforwarding auf 192.168.2.2 (mein PC mit Webserver +SVN Server) eingestellt. Ich leite alle Anfragen auf Port 443 an 192.168.2.2:443 weiter.

In der httpd.conf habe ich als ServerName meinen DynDNS Namen eingestellt. Ebenso wie für die Virtuellen Hosts.

Ich greife jetzt von meinem Laptop über einen Proxy Server auf meinen DynDNS Namen zu und erhalte leider nur eine Timeout Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe keine Idee mehr woran das liegen könnte. Ich wäre euch für Tipps sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob dein Problem noch aktuell ist - allerdings würde ich empfehlen, als erstes zu prüfen, ob denn ein lokaler Zugriff auf das SVN möglich ist? Zudem würde ich die Proxy-Server-Konstruktion weglassen, da manche Proxys nicht SSL-fähig sind - wenn das Portforwarding im Router richtig eingestellt ist, würdest du den sowieso nicht brauchen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

